
The Programming Language Oberon (2016) - tosh
https://www.miasap.se/obnc/oberon-report.html
======
watergatorman
If I use module Out to write to STDOUT, is there a way for OBNC Oberon to Read
the contents in that console window, so it can be treated as input.

~~~
augustk
You can achieve that using pipes, see
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17071702/c-language-
read...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17071702/c-language-read-from-
stdout). With OBNC you can easily implement an Oberon module in C which
interfaces to the POSIX function `pipe'.

------
watergatorman
You possibly can use command-line redirection but whether OBNC can read
directly from console output, I am not sure.

